# Stila in the UK?



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys, as far as I know, Stila doesn't have any counters in the UK?

Where would you guys recommend I go online for these products?  

Thanks!


----------



## bellovesmac (Jan 4, 2010)

I went into space nK the other day  (they used to stock stila) and asked them about it and she said they still stock it they just dont always have it on display, she said she was willing to get the display is i was after anything. So try asking at Space NK. Apparently debenhams stock it online if that helps.
bel


----------



## anita22 (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe Stila was in some serious financial troubles last year, they were then purchased by another company. The impact was that they have virtually pulled out of the UK market altogether. Debenham's are discontinuing the line, they have some Stila items for sale online still, but once they're gone, they're gone. Personally I think your best bet would be to purchase Stila from the US using a parcel forwarding service, the range will be better than what you'll find here, and if you order enough then the postage should pay for itself. Sephora etc have a lot of value sets that would probably make it worthwhile.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 4, 2010)

Also, you can still find a bunch of Stila stuff on Strawberrynet, quite a lot of my Stila has come from there over the years


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks so much guys, I'll look it up!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2010)

I too noticed Space NK had removed all the Stila products from their website, it came as a bit of a surprise but now I understand why. They did also used to have Stila counters in a selection of Selfridges stores but whether they still do or not remains to be seen, I'm not sure either way.

I know www.lookfantastic.com also sell Stila online and they are UK based, they have quite a good selection too from what I remember.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2010)

Love Make Up - Authentic and Genuine Cosmetics from Clinique and More also stocks some stilla items at really good prices


----------



## anita22 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I too noticed Space NK had removed all the Stila products from their website, it came as a bit of a surprise but now I understand why. They did also used to have Stila counters in a selection of Selfridges stores but whether they still do or not remains to be seen, I'm not sure either way._

 
I was in Selfridges in London 2 weeks ago and did not see a Stila counter (mind you, their beauty department is massive, so I wouldn't be shocked if I'd missed it)


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking of the one in the Manchester Trafford Centre as I know previously I'd asked in there at the counter about when the Cherry Crush Lip and Cheek Stain would come into stock. That was a while ago now though so it's very likely that with the problems Stila was having they pulled the counters from Selfridges too. It's a shame really!


----------



## jad3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are a few websites that stock them. I've personally never tried them before, but I haven't read any negative reviews on these websites.

Stila Make Up - Buy Stila Make Up Products Online now

Cosmetics range by Stila from CheapSmells.com

HTH!


----------



## anamarta (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, Stila pulled out of the UK - at least they don't have any more counters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But beautybay.com stocks Stila, inclusive the new collections! 

The pricing isn't far off from the previous UK prices, but as most US brands it's really cheaper if you can buy from the US (example the new Jewel palette retails for £27 compared to $32) - but we're used to that already....

Hope this helps.


----------



## LovelyLauraB (Apr 4, 2010)

I recently found a lot of great Stila products in a local discount shop, called The Factory Shop...I think they have them all over the UK...check TK Maxx and TJ Hughes too, discount shops like those always get stock/brands that are discontinued...


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Neat, I'm going to uk in a week- gotta ad discount stores to the shopping list


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmm- is this the one? http://www.theoriginalfactoryshop.co.uk/en-GB/TOFS-Product-Catalog/TOFS/Cheap-Health-and-Beauty-from-The-Original-Factory-Shop/Cheap-Cosmetics-and-Skincare-from-The-Original-Factory-Shop/


----------



## neelams (Sep 17, 2013)

In Birmingham, stila was stocked in Mailbox or Harvey Nichols - I'm not sure which one or if its both. I'm not sure if it's still available but it was a few months ago


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Harvey Nichols still has it. I think it's also on ASOS.


----------



## fleur de lis (Sep 20, 2013)

Space NK and Boots also stock it.


----------

